# Which is this graphic card?



## suarezian (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi. There is this graphic card in my cousin's pc. The pc is dell inspiron 580s. Only foxconn is written in the card. Please tell me the name of the card.


----------



## Inceptionist (Feb 2, 2014)

PEGATRON VUI G310DE PEGATRON GEFORCE G310 PCI-E X16 512MB DDR2 SDRAM M

NVIDIA GEFORCE G310 PCI-E X 16 512MB DDR2 64 BIT VIDEO CARD PEGATRON VUI G310DE

Part Number: PEGATRON VUI G310DE

Availability: Sold out
Qty in Stock:  Call for availability


Product Details:

NVIDIA GEFORCE G310 PCI-E X 16 512MB DDR2 SDRAM MEMORY INTERFACE 64 BIT DVI VGA HDMI OUTPUT VIDEO CARD
MANUFACTURER: DELL
PART NUMBER: PEGATRON VUI G310DE
MEMORY: 512MB
MEMORY INTERFACE: 64-BIT
DVI PORTS: 1
HDMI PORTS: 1
VGA PORTS: 1
COOLER : 1 FAN
INTERFACE: PCI EXPRESS X 16


Based on the number in second pic, I did the search.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 2, 2014)

post a screenshot of gpu-z with the card in...


----------



## suarezian (Feb 2, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> PEGATRON VUI G310DE PEGATRON GEFORCE G310 PCI-E X16 512MB DDR2 SDRAM M
> 
> NVIDIA GEFORCE G310 PCI-E X 16 512MB DDR2 64 BIT VIDEO CARD PEGATRON VUI G310DE
> 
> ...



But there is no vga port mate


----------



## suarezian (Feb 2, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> post a screenshot of gpu-z with the card in...



I put the card in. Attached a dvi to vga converter and attached the vga cable. Now no display in monitor


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 3, 2014)

suarezian said:


> I put the card in. Attached a dvi to vga converter and attached the vga cable. Now no display in monitor


Then the card is probably non-functional or is out of order.Whats the configuration of your pc?


----------



## suarezian (Feb 3, 2014)

My pc is a dell dimension e520


----------

